# Austin Texas!!!



## Black Label Romo

We will definitley be at this event...CAN'T WAIT!!! :woof:


----------



## apbtmom76

Hey the expo center is great, I may have to borrow someone's bully to come, lol. Bring my nieces let them do a fun show or two. Thanks for this John. Happy Birthday to btw.


----------



## Black Label Romo

Tye you should definitley try and make it...i'd love to meet you and your Four Lokos...lol

And thank you for the birthday wishes!!!


----------



## apbtmom76

Shoot yeah bro, I would love to meet you fo sho, when you coming to town, and who you bringing, omg I get to meet Pacino  *heart* Dude if they are still selling Four Lokos in Lubbock, buy me a case and I'll pay you when you get here, they have banned them  But yeah I will def have to make it 

Is there any other info on it? I went to the site and it is just the magazine for sale, but no info on the event, did I miss it?


----------



## Black Label Romo

I'm actually doing my research on kennels in the Austin area...i'm looking to pick up another female around that time...and theres alot more selection of kennels in the bigger towns than there are here...we should be taking Pacino and possibly Benny Blanco if he can get some 'act right' in his life lmao...I do think they still sell four lokos here still...i'll look into it lol...
As far ar more info on the show i'm still researching it...I actually just found out about it from a friend of mine...can't wait!!! If I find anything else out I will keep you updated...is the facility where it's being held pretty big??


----------



## apbtmom76

Oh yes the Expo center is HUGE, they have Heat Wave there every year, is an awesome place. Col beans on the Loko's if not no worries. I do know a few bully breeders here, Rob from Canine Supreme will for sure be there, I should talk to him and see if he will be bringing Rampage. I bet he will have some info, if not I will call the person on the flyer and talk to her.  OOO I bet Mike will know, hmmm, need to make some phone calls, thanks for this


----------



## Black Label Romo

Keep me updated!


----------



## apbtmom76

yes sir, I can do that, you do the same


----------



## Runthru

Looks like road trip time


----------



## apbtmom76

woo hoo road trips are awesome, look forward to seeing you there


----------



## Black Label Romo




----------



## Black Rabbit

I wanna go  why do you guys gotta be so far away


----------



## apbtmom76

ughhh this would be the same weekend as the FL ADBA show, crap, John, if I don't go to FL, I will be there for sure 

And how much does it cost to get in, since I will have myself and my 15 year old niece with me??


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I will actually be there as well. I am stoked.


----------



## apbtmom76

Lauren, you coming to my town?? OMG this is almost too tempting to miss


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Yes, ma'am I will be there with black dog in my avatar, Blackout.


----------



## apbtmom76

oo very cool Lauren, hmmmm gonna have to get my stuff together see what is going on, lol


----------



## apbtmom76

ok Lauren, my niece is disappointed you aren't bringing Kangol with you, she was all excited about meeting him for like a half a sec, lol. So says she can't wait to meet you and hug you for all your help


----------



## Black Label Romo

Tye so are you backing out now?? Sure hope not...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

apbtmom76 said:


> ok Lauren, my niece is disappointed you aren't bringing Kangol with you, she was all excited about meeting him for like a half a sec, lol. So says she can't wait to meet you and hug you for all your help


*Ah, tell her I am sorry! Kangol is too DA to take to any shows though. He acts a straight fool. lol Can't wait to meet both of you!*


----------



## apbtmom76

Lone Star said:


> Tye so are you backing out now?? Sure hope not...


lol, no I do have to tell Stacia I can't ride with her to FL though, but I cannot let my niece down, she has been working with Gage too much for her not to go. So yes I will be there 



pitbullmamanatl said:


> *Ah, tell her I am sorry! Kangol is too DA to take to any shows though. He acts a straight fool. lol Can't wait to meet both of you!*


This is why I don't take Phoenix, he would have to be muzzled the whole time, lol, so he stays home, Penny would go, lmaooo, the last bully show we went too was in San Marcus a few years ago, this one guy had this good lookin red boy but he was growling and snapping at everything that walked past, I was standing talking to someone and Penny sitting at my side like a good girl, that dog within about 2 to 3 inches of her, he growled once, Penny turned towards him, snarled her lip, never made a noise just hsowed him teeth and he went the other direction, lmaoooo

But I will let her know, I know she was excited about meeting you  ((hugs)) See both of you there


----------



## DMTWI

Ah, I so wish this show was closer, I'd be there! Make sure you guys take lots of pics, k-oa!


----------



## apbtmom76

I always take a ton of pics Dave, I promise to share


----------



## N3v3rShOuTMaXi3

me and Tyeface are going to this  super exicted  im showing ym bully Gage (( :woof:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

maxinelovesherdogs said:


> me and Tyeface are going to this  super exicted  im showing ym bully Gage (( :woof:


Awww... I was hoping to get to meet you, but I had a change in plans. BTK is doing a show here in GA the same day so I will be going to that show. There is another show in April in Texas though I am shooting to attend.


----------



## apbtmom76

awww darnit Lauren, well let me know, we will see if we can make it to the one in April as well


----------



## N3v3rShOuTMaXi3

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Awww... I was hoping to get to meet you, but I had a change in plans. BTK is doing a show here in GA the same day so I will be going to that show. There is another show in April in Texas though I am shooting to attend.





apbtmom76 said:


> awww darnit Lauren, well let me know, we will see if we can make it to the one in April as well


ohhh dang it :/ but yes april show D


----------

